

Reasons Not to Use Photoshop for Web Design (and Use Fireworks Instead) - obilgic
http://www.reinegger.net/50_reasons_not_to_use_photoshop_for_webdesign.html

======
badwetter
Good article based on extensive knowledge of both applications! I have used
Photoshop for some time as a prepress professional and also Fireworks for
about 7 years.

Agree totally that Fireworks is superior in terms of producing pixel perfect
layouts for web or web applications.

------
fdghfdgh
I have yet to design anything interesting that hasn't required both apps to
complete efficiently... although that probably says as much about my design as
it does about the differing approaches and results of these two apps.

